# Stud fee



## jokensmoken (Jun 11, 2019)

One morning Jimmy answerd the pounding on the front door to find his neighbor farmer Smith on the porch.
Farmer Smith says "boy, is yer papa home"
Jimmy informs him his dad was in the far pasture for the day fixing fences.
Farmer Smith says okay and asks Jimmy to tell his papa he stopped by and needs to talk to him right away...
Jimmy asks if theres anything he can help with...
Farmer Smith replied "Nope. I need to talk to him about your brother Harold gettin my lil Sussie pregnant.
Jimmy says "yeah, you do need to talk to dad. I know he charges $350.00 for our bull and $150.00 for the boar but I dont know what he'd charge for Harold"


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## bbqbrett (Jun 11, 2019)

That is an old one but I always get a laugh out of it!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 11, 2019)

Haha!

Good one Walt :)


----------

